
EBook piracy sites to be blocked by UK net providers - SimplyUseless
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-32899041
======
alexc05
Not that I'm actually planning on using any of them... but if I were in fact
interested in pirating e-books but didn't know where to start, the BBC would
have just given me a list of what I suspect are the 7 _BEST_ ebook sites in
the world.

"Streisand effect" comes to mind somehow.

------
DarkLinkXXXX
I suppose we'll be seeing a bunch of libgen.org proxies soon?

